# My Lost in Space tribute.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Lost in Space First season builds/composites tribute. I tried to capture the look and feel of the stellar first season with 1/35,1/25 and 1/6 Models that I heavily customized. Hopefully my passion for the subject matter comes through.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm.....didn't we see this ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RMC said:


> Hmmm.....didn't we see this ?


I don't believe "*we"* did...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd say you've succeeded admirably! Well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If I didn't know I'd swear these were screen shots off the actual show - well done!!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> If I didn't know I'd swear these were screen shots off the actual show - well done!!!!


I concur!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Truly well done in every regard, and the photography is awesome as well.

George


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I thought we were gonna see pictures of your models, instead we just go plain ole screen caps.....shoot! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

Great work. I can not tell the difference between photos of your models and the real ones.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks guys.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your passion for the subject matter comes through loud and clear !!!
Your models are nothing short of amazing !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Meyer (Jun 28, 2006)

*Great jobs Mark...*

...as usual!:thumbsup:

Tim Meyer


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Man o man Mark those are just stunning! Great sixties style fuzzy scenes. Your lighting is just perfect.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks guys. I actually think I enjoy photographing the builds and having them "*do their thing* "better than building them.


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

*!!!*

WHOA.....when I saw these, my jaw hit the table. I can see you've had the same scenes and images etched into your psyche as well....takes me back to when I was a young pup in '65. I especially liked the shot of the Robot, reminded me of the ep "The Lost Civilization"....lots of dark cave scenes in that one...."KISS THE GIRL!" :lol: Awesome work..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I feel it. nice job!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Looks good*


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Fantastic work!! You have really captured the look and style of the first season. The photography is just as outstanding as the model building. These pictures are really a work of art. Hope to see MORE!! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

psquinn said:


> Fantastic work!! You have really captured the look and style of the first season. The photography is just as outstanding as the model building. These pictures are really a work of art. Hope to see MORE!! Thanks!:thumbsup:


I completely concur with this statement! Excellent models and photo's! 

Rob


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, I can't thank you guys enough! I am sincerely humbled my work can be enjoyed in the context I have given it.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Amazing work. Amazing shots.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I don't believe "*we"* did...


they look like actual 1:1 scale shots of "On The Set" :thumbsup::thumbsup: !!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff!:thumbsup:

Great work on the LIS Robot. 
Looks exactly like the actual hero Robot from the series.


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing these pictures. I am an rabid fan of Lost in Space, I started watching it when I was 9 years old in 1965, (am I old or what?) I love the work you did on the shots. In honor of the 50th anniversary, I have decided to take up model building. I have built the Jupiter 2, the Robot, and I'm adding finishing touches to the Pod. I'm looking for a good deal on the Chariot too. Thanks again


----------

